
AI generates infinite fake faces - DougN7
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/15/ai-creates-infinite-fake-faces/
======
ChrisGranger
Whenever there's a second person in the frame, they're inevitably deformed,
nightmare fuel.

Some of the better faces are pretty convincing though. I suspect we'll soon be
seeing fake dating site profiles using these faces, as they won't come up in
reverse image searches like TinEye, which can often be used to spot fakes
today.

